
Liberapay, open source Patreon like - recurrent donation platform - cdancette
https://en.liberapay.com/
======
cdancette
What's impressive compared to patreon (and the latest policy change) is that
they take absolutely no fees. The only fees are transaction fees, totally
transparents.

They are financed only with their liberapay account, where you can pledge
money.

